# John Deere SX 75 engine question ,,, PLEASE HELP



## jeff927 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi , I have a 1988 John deere SX75 w/ a Kawasaki 9 hp engine , it ran fine then it quit getting spark , it has fuel and great compression , but it would start and run a while and quit and not have any spark !! 
I replaced the sparp plug , same symptoms , I replaced the coil , same stuff !! The only othe part I can see in the system s a little box called an igniter (that is totally buried , but the mower is in good shape) 
What I am wonderinbg is if any one else has had no spark issues with the 9 hp Kaw?? Any sugestions , The igniter costs 63$ , but I see nothing else in the ignition system !! NOTE ,, I did isolate the ignition system on the engine and it acted just the same it would sometimes start and run a couple of minutes and die !! 
Thank you in advance for any help on this subject !!
Jeff


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Most likely its the ignitor you are talking about failing when it gets hot. Only thing you can do is replace it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jeff927 said:


> The igniter costs 63$ , but I see nothing else in the ignition system !! NOTE ,, I did isolate the ignition system on the engine and it acted just the same it would sometimes start and run a couple of minutes and die !!
> Thank you in advance for any help on this subject !!
> Jeff


You can use an after market ignition conversion kit to replace the "igniter" they run around $20.00.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/searchdb_more_info.cfm?part_num=440465&format=site_search


----------

